# Power Cord Is Hard To Stuff In Trailer



## Mt.Zion (Mar 6, 2008)

I was wondering how many and where are the screws to take the inside step off to get a look at the power cord. I know it's still cold and cord is not real pliable (sp?) but it's all I can do to stuff it in the hole. also has any one done a mod where you put a power plugin on the trailer 04 28rss. Thanks, Ron.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a 25rss and replaced the power cord with a park power type cordset. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8524 . Now I store the cord in the outside storage compartment. James


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> I have a 25rss and replaced the power cord with a park power type cordset. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8524 . Now I store the cord in the outside storage compartment. James


I did the same thing on my pop-up. Haven't gotten around to it yet on the OB,but will eventually. It's a big imrovement over the production setup and it frees up some storage space in the trailer!


----------



## russk42 (Sep 10, 2007)

I've got the 28rss as well--i'm seriously considering the plug-in setup.
I've had a couple of cold weather trips where i tied the power cord onto the spare tire, because i couldn't get it into the box! 
I've only casually worked on that housing, and I know that there are some screws under the carpet---the screws which come in from under the dinette aren't the only ones. i haven't pulled the carpet off yet, maybe this weekend


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I used a carpet knife and a crow bar.....please don't tell my DW.....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Mt.Zion said:


> I was wondering how many and where are the screws to take the inside step off to get a look at the power cord. I know it's still cold and cord is not real pliable (sp?) but it's all I can do to stuff it in the hole. also has any one done a mod where you put a power plugin on the trailer 04 28rss. Thanks, Ron.


The number and location of the screws can vary depending on how Gilligan felt that day. Expect 4 or 5. Feel around the edge of the carpeted box. The screws are screwed into the carpet at an angle into the side and floor. Also look in the dinette seat to see if any were screwed into the box from inside the seat.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I pull a foot of cord out of the trailer and plug in a 25' RV extension cord to get to the power supply. Saves having to coil a sometimes unruly,wet or dirty cord back into it's spot. Ultimately I'd like to install one of the cordsets mentioned above but the extension cord works pretty good.

Mike


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeh stuffing the cord in the hole gets old real quick. I installed a self retracting cord reel under the dinette seat in my 25rss. It is a heavy duty reel with a 35 amp slip ring in it. I used my power cord and wound it on the reel. Picked it up off ebay a few years back for 80.00 dollars. Now all I do is pull it out and stop it how ever long it needs to be and to retract a slight tug and it winds itself back on to the reel, Just like a air hose at a gas station. Kirk


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

aplvlykat said:


> Yeh stuffing the cord in the hole gets old real quick. I installed a self retracting cord reel under the dinette seat in my 25rss. It is a heavy duty reel with a 35 amp slip ring in it. I used my power cord and wound it on the reel. Picked it up off ebay a few years back for 80.00 dollars. Now all I do is pull it out and stop it how ever long it needs to be and to retract a slight tug and it winds itself back on to the reel, Just like a air hose at a gas station. Kirk


I've always thought that this mod would be the way to go if you're going to change it. With the screw on mod you have to hand coil and store the whole cable every time you want to use it. That to me is not very conveniennt or space saving. But heck, I guess I'm the last guy still happy with stuffing the cord back in the hole. Seems easy to me


----------



## Mt.Zion (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone, Sounds like if i do much cold weather camping I'll just get a 25' rv ext. cord and plug it in my existing plug. Thanks Ron.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Yeh stuffing the cord in the hole gets old real quick. I installed a self retracting cord reel under the dinette seat in my 25rss. It is a heavy duty reel with a 35 amp slip ring in it. I used my power cord and wound it on the reel. Picked it up off ebay a few years back for 80.00 dollars. Now all I do is pull it out and stop it how ever long it needs to be and to retract a slight tug and it winds itself back on to the reel, Just like a air hose at a gas station. Kirk


I've always thought that this mod would be the way to go if you're going to change it. With the screw on mod you have to hand coil and store the whole cable every time you want to use it. That to me is not very conveniennt or space saving. But heck, I guess I'm the last guy still happy with stuffing the cord back in the hole. Seems easy to me








[/quote]

No, you're not the last guy. I agree with you, that this is a mod I'd do if I had to replace the power cord. But for now, the space under the raised portion of my step tub is unusable for anything other than the box that holds the power cord (when it's stuffed in there).

The power cord mod, in my opinion, is a way to spend money for something that is already engineered well. If I changed it, I'd have to wind it up and tie it together every time we pack up the trailer, and it would then take up storage space that I currently use for other things. On my 29BHS, it just doesn't make sense to change it as long as everything is working well as is.

Just my opinion.

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Scoutr2 said:


> ... But heck, I guess I'm the last guy still happy with stuffing the cord back in the hole. Seems easy to me


No, you're not the last guy. I agree with you, .....*Just my opinion.*[/quote]
Nope....our's, too. So, Jim, I guess there're still a bunch of us 'cord stuffers' around


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Mine used to be extremely hard to get out of the box, until one day it wouldn't come out more than a couple feet. I had to open up the space and found a piece of the wall that was cut out for a drawer. The cord had wrapped itself around this piece of wood and wedged against the opening. Removed the wood and haven't had a problem since. Just one of those things.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

One thing to remember when using extension cords is the longer you go the more voltage drop (loss) you're going to have. If you're going to plug extension into 1 foot of cord hanging out then you should probably do the mod. The least amount of cord you can have from tt to shore power the better.
Voltage drop could cause one to have less than 110 volts to convertor and this is not good. Some campgrounds already have voltage issues. I wouldnt use an extension cord if i didnt have too (even if it is 30 amp).
Just my .02 
Joe


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I did not like stuffing the cord back either. I purchased an rv extension cord and only pulled out the connector and used the cord. Most of the time this is all I do. When I need the extra cord, I only pull out what I need but I sure like having the flexibility...that is why I did not convert to plug. It is easier and gives you an extr 25ft when you need it.

Thor


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

jozway said:


> One thing to remember when using extension cords is the longer you go the more voltage drop (loss) you're going to have. If you're going to plug extension into 1 foot of cord hanging out then you should probably do the mod. The least amount of cord you can have from tt to shore power the better.
> Voltage drop could cause one to have less than 110 volts to convertor and this is not good. Some campgrounds already have voltage issues. I wouldnt use an extension cord if i didnt have too (even if it is 30 amp).
> Just my .02
> Joe


2x


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Remove that cord....add the plug. 100x easier.

Then you can convert that area into storage (which I've done...but haven't posted the pictures yet)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Considered doing that myself. It also eliminates the ants path straight into the camper and we all know how much they love climbing up the electric cord.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

John, there is a very simple way to keep the ants out of your Outback when camping. Simply use clorox or any powdered clorine base cleaner and make a circle around the tires, stabilizers, cord and anything else that touches the ground. They don't like walking throught it and will not come in the TT. Kirk


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

check this out.

Power retracting power cord










Now that is a toy


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

aplvlykat said:


> John, there is a very simple way to keep the ants out of your Outback when camping. Simply use clorox or any powdered clorine base cleaner and make a circle around the tires, stabilizers, cord and anything else that touches the ground. They don't like walking throught it and will not come in the TT. Kirk


Another solution other than chemicals is *used coffee grinds*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NobleEagle said:


> John, there is a very simple way to keep the ants out of your Outback when camping. Simply use clorox or any powdered clorine base cleaner and make a circle around the tires, stabilizers, cord and anything else that touches the ground. They don't like walking throught it and will not come in the TT. Kirk


Another solution other than chemicals is *used coffee grinds*
[/quote]

Great tip!!! The chemical process was a bit too harsh for me.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Coffee grinds I always have when camping







I usually use some sort of bug spray and use it every morning, but will try coffee grinds. Using something by anything that touches the ground and the trailer is usually a must. I have had them trail up the strap I use for holding my girls bikes on the rack (it was touching the ground) across the side to the awning, up the awning railings to the roof. Came home one night when in San Diego last summer and had about 1000 ants from the roof to the ground. Good thing I had a full can of spray with me. Luckily only a few made it inside but my girls saw the ants and were a little spooked about sleeping that night. Its amazing how quick they are.

John


----------

